# Como configurar correctamente driver NVIDIA  [Cerrado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas tardes:

Perdonen por abrir tantos temas. Ralmente tengo un problema en la PC y no se bien aun por donde viene.

Tengo una placa AGP con chip Nvidia 5200 en un socalo AGP de 4X. 

Quisiera saber como cargar correctamente el driver privativo de Nvidia.

Tengo a la fecha compilado agpgart y el driver Nvidia, segun creo, ya que compile nvidia-drivers y lo coloque para que cargue el modulo al cargar el sistema.

Se que hay conflictos dependiendo de como esta cargado esto y quisiera descartar exista algun inconveniente. Lei todos los foros que existen aca y no me queda claro como cargar el driver correctamente.

Muchas gracias.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Jan 12, 2008 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

¿Has seguido esta guía?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si, la segui. Segui muchas guias y nunca pude arreglar el problema, que tampoco se si viene por aca. Quisiera en realidad si alguien me puede aconsejar la mejor configuracion para probar algo que no haya probado.

Gracias.

----------

## sirope

HoLaaaa, holaa!

Siempre que instalo el driver privativo compilo el kernel y deshabilito agpgart, si lo mantienes habilitado te da conflictos con suspend2. En vez de esto uso NvAGP.. Podés omitir este paso si no usas suspend2. Hay mucha info sobre eso en los foros y  la wiki.

Nunca he tenido necesidad de cargar el módulo, solo edito el xorg.conf y el módulo se carga automáticamente al iniciar X11, ¿Cargar el módulo manualmente está no de más?, Nunca he sabido que alguien lo haga, y nunca he tenido conflictos ni inconvenientes aparte de suspend2.

Salu2

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Quite el soporte del kernel para agpgart.

Compile el ultimo nucleo, el ultimo driver de Nvidia pero me aparece esto. Voy a ver que es eso de NvAgp, pense esto se ponia solo.

Tuxito pablo # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

Tuxito pablo # lsmodf

bash: lsmodf: command not found

Tuxito pablo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               6208144  24

w83627hf               24660  0

hwmon_vid               2752  1 w83627hf

hwmon                   2388  1 w83627hf

ehci_hcd               31308  0

uhci_hcd               21836  0

usbcore               122328  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

via_rhine              19720  0

i2c_viapro              7956  0

----------

## sirope

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1995227.html

Debería quedar así:

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Enabled 

Driver:          NVIDIA  <--- LOOK HERE (it's not agpgart)

----------

## elchicosinhada

Pon el xorg.conf

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

OK. No se que esta mal pero algo esta mal.

Les paso mi xorg.

```
Tuxito pablo # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Wed Sep  5 19:29:10 PDT 2007

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode 0666

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

  #Option "BlankTime"   "2"     # Blank the screen in 10 minutes (Fake)

  # Option "StandbyTime" "3"     # Turn off screen in 20 minutes (DPMS)

  # Option "SuspendTime" "4"     # Full hibernation in 30 minutes (DPMS)

  # Option "OffTime"     "10"    # Turn off DPMS monitor (DPMS)

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "DPMS" "TRUE"

   #Option "ReducedBlanking"    "2"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#     Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"  # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    #Option "NoBandwithTest" "1"

    #Option "IgnoreEdidFreqs" "1"

    #Option "CursorShadow" "1"

    #Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option     "NoLogo" "true"

#    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   # Option      "DPMS"             "true"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option  "NvAGP" "1"

    Option  "nvidia" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

les paso ademas un  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep NVIDIA 

```
Tuxito pablo # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep NVIDIA

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:48:02 PDT 2007

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:14:20 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.16.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (104, 113); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "nvidia" is not used

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"
```

Puse la opcion "nvidia" "1" pero me tira un warning.. esto lo puse para probar.

Esto me da cuando quiero ver como esta el AGP

```
Tuxito pablo # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

```

Compile el driver nvidia 

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.19

      Latest version installed: 100.14.19

```

En el kernel no esta compila ni con * ni como modulo la opcion agpgart.

----------

## sirope

¿Y cual es el problema?.. ¿Se inician las X y te carga el driver?.. Yo no veo ningún mensaje de error.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esto esta bien?

```
Tuxito pablo # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem. 
```

No deberia decirme o agpgart (compilado en el kernel agp) o NVIDIA (si uso agp de Nvidia)?

----------

## paynalton

Mira, lo que yo veo es que seguiste varias guias y probaste con una cosa y otra a ver si andaba.

Yo tengo la misma tarjeta en casa y los nvidia-drivers. Aparte de seguir esta guia:

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Nvidia_drivers

deje como módulo los divers de nvidia en el kernel. Ademas de que previamente corri el xorgconfig y recompile el xorg-server con nvidia en VideoDevices.

Siguiendo esa guia solo me dio problemas por no correr eselect en opengl. Después de eso corrio perfecto y muestra el logo de nvidia cada vez que inicio las X

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esa guia es antigua pero voy a probar. Si tiras el comando que yo muestro arriba que te da?

Segui la guia actual existente en la pagina de Gentoo, aca les dejo el link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml

Gracias!

----------

## ekz

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Si tiras el comando que yo muestro arriba que te da?
> 
> Gracias!

 

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

Misma tarjeta nVidia fx 5200.. Por este hilo se comenta del tema

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hace un medio mes vengo probando para lograr ese resultado pero no hay caso. voy a compilar todo de nuevo a ver si lo logro de una buena vez.

Os comento el resultado.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Compile el driver de la pagina de Nvidia y me da lo mismo

DISABLED!

Que tengo mal en el kernel? Esta todo igual que en el post que me pusieron ahi.

Lo extraño es que sigo los pasos mencionados para compilar el kernel sin soporte para AGP. Es posible mi placa (5200) no soporte esta opcion?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Los drivers de Nvidia no soportan mi chipset. Por eso no puedo hacer andar el NvAGP. 

Compile los drivers de agpgart y el via_agp que corresponde a mi chip.

Ahora logre esto: 

```
Tuxito pablo # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

Errores no tengo mas con los drivers 169 de Nvidia. Por si alguno le pasa en castellano no se pueden bajar, solo en ingles. Vamos a ver que pasa. Hasta el momento anda. Veremos veremos

Gracias a todos, creo que ahi esta la cuestion de porque no corrio NvAGP en mi maquina.

Mis saludos a todos.

----------

## ekz

Tienes habilitado AGP, fast write similares en la BIOS?

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si. Estan todas habilitadas esas opciones desde la BIOS. Lei por ahi que modificando un fichero se habilitan via soft. Por esto me lo consultas? Me gustaria dejar la placa lo mas estable posible y creo estas opciones la hacen inestable. Que me aconsejas?

Gracias.

----------

## sirope

NvAGP no te aparecerá habilitado hasta que levantes el entorno gráfico, recuerda que estas indicando NvAGP en xorg.conf y no en el kernel. 

#rc-config start xdm:

```
Gentoo# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:       4x

Fast Writes:    Disabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

#rc-config stop xdm:

```
Gentoo# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled
```

La FX5200 sí está soportada, en caso que no lo esté por los drivers más nuevos, Portage se encargará de hacertelo saber. 

En mi caso (MX4000), el último driver soportado es la v96.39, al instalar los 100.x.x, muestra un mensaje para que enmascare las nuevas versiones.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

La FX 5200 esta habilitada, lo que no soporta NVIDIA es el CHIPSET de mi Mother, el Via KM266, soporta el KT266 pero el mio no. A todo esto las pruebas se realizaron con el entorno arriba, luego de compilar el kernel se levanto todo de nuevo reiniciando el equipo. Esta informacion esta en el README que te deja el driver NVIDIA binario.

Gracias!

----------

## sirope

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> La FX 5200 esta habilitada, lo que no soporta NVIDIA es el CHIPSET de mi Mother, el Via KM266, 
> 
> Gracias!

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> La FX 5200 esta habilitada, lo que no soporta NVIDIA es el CHIPSET de mi Mother, el Via KM266, soporta el KT266 pero el mio no. A todo esto las pruebas se realizaron con el entorno arriba, luego de compilar el kernel se levanto todo de nuevo reiniciando el equipo. Esta informacion esta en el README que te deja el driver NVIDIA binario.
> 
> Gracias!

 

Sí, pero si usas el AGPGART que viene con el kernel, debería funcionar, ¿no?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Funciona. Digamos que siempre funciono. El problema es que mi maquina caia, se caia KDE, XDM daba errores y seguramente esta mal configura la placa NVIDIA, estoy con los ultimos drivers de NVIDIA, los binarios, version 169. Hace tres dias la maquina no se cuelga. Sigo testeandola, aca en estos justos tres dias bajo la temperatura ambiental, por lo tanto la temperatura de las partes de la PC, no se si arregle el problema al compilar todo como esta ahora (AGPGART + NVIDIA BINARIO) o es la cuestion de la temperatura.

Les comentare mas adelante donde estaba el problema con mas dias de testeo.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Inconveniente solucionado:

Compile AGPART desde el kernel como *

Compile los binarios de Nvidia la ultima version de la pagina, la 169.

Mi chipset (Km266) no esta soportado por el AGP de nvidia

----------

